# 5 yr old in Bay Area KILL SHELTER



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

needs rescue ASAP!

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14498622

This boy is 25 pounds but looks all Hav!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

He does look like a Hav. He's a big boy at 25 pounds. Poor poor baby. 

We're dogsitting Lincoln's bro right now - a cream colored Hav. It's fun! But I am not ready for a third just yet...


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks for the post Christy I'm sending to my friends I hope one will be able to take him home!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Poor guy. I just sent the person with the listing the link for HRI and suggested she contact HRI for help. I am a little confused as to where he is. It says he is in a kill shelter and that the listing people on petfinder do not have him. Hopefully Sally's friends can take him home or HRI can help.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I got an email back from the woman on petfinder that she is working on getting him out of the shelter today and that she had a potential adopter for him


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Brady's mom said:


> I got an email back from the woman on petfinder that she is working on getting him out of the shelter today and that she had a potential adopter for him


That's wonderful news! I know from working with rescue (Chinese Cresteds) that alot of non-profit rescues are becomming topped out on how many animals they can take. Foster homes are packed and sometimes rescues contact other rescues in hopes of finding available foster homes. It's so hard to see dogs in desperate need and not have available foster homes to get them into care!


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

The name on the sweatshirt of the person standing behind him is Moreno Valley. That's inland and north of San Diego, inland from Temecula. Sort of near Riverside.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

danak said:


> The name on the sweatshirt of the person standing behind him is Moreno Valley. That's inland and north of San Diego, inland from Temecula. Sort of near Riverside.


Yes but the info says---Shelter Dogs Needing Homes
*Redwood City, CA*
[email protected]
That is up near SF


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Brady's mom said:


> I got an email back from the woman on petfinder that she is working on getting him out of the shelter today and that she had a potential adopter for him


Oh that's great. I hope they can save him. Poor little guy.
Gina


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I hope they can save him. He is on youtube as well


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Brady's mom said:


> Poor guy. I just sent the person with the listing the link for HRI and suggested she contact HRI for help. I am a little confused as to where he is. It says he is in a kill shelter and that the listing people on petfinder do not have him. Hopefully Sally's friends can take him home or HRI can help.


I was going to suggest something similar, but then I clicked on the link and saw the "Hav mix" on the description. I don't think HRI works with mixes. I've been sent out to do a couple of identifications and I have to note if it is a Havanese, obviously not a Hav or a Hav mix. I'm pretty sure they don't take either of the last two due to a lack of resources.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Kimberly, there was a post recently about this and HRI assured everyone that they do take mixes. I know of someone who is fostering a hav mix right now for HRI.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

:Cry: That guy is just so cute. My heart is breaking! I shouldn't have watched that.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Sally, thanks for posting the video. It really shows how sweet he is. I sure hope someone gets him. He looks like a great little guy.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Go to www.havaneserescue.com*

Click on dogs needing assistance and put in the information and they can see what they can do.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:bump::bump:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Sally, I didn't see him posted when I seached Petfinder this morning, but the link still works? Hmmmm.. I wonder if he got adopted?


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

The video shows he did!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:tea:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*UPDATE - Rescued and now out of the shelter - Male Havanese in kill shelter in Southern CA*


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

Yeah!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

That just made my day!!! :tea:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Whew! I can't keep reading and watching this stuff. Those poor babies. And what about all the rest who never make it out of those kill shelters. It all breaks my heart.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Whew! I can't keep reading and watching this stuff. Those poor babies. And what about all the rest who never make it out of those kill shelters. It all breaks my heart.


When you do rescue, it can get very frustrating if you let yourself see the bottom of the well. You cannot save them all. You focus on the success stories and do the best you can to help the next one. Just like the starfish story.

The Starfish Story

One day a man was walking on a beach when he saw another man coming the other way who appeared to be dancing. As he drew nearer he could see the man was not dancing but was gently picking up starfish from the beach and throwing them back into the sea.

"Why are you throwing starfish into the sea?" He asked.

"Because they have been washed ashore, the day is getting hot and if I do not throw them back they will die." Replied the dancer.

The man looked around him and saw that the beach went on for miles and that there were many thousands of starfish along its length.

"But there are too many" he protested to the dancer "you can't possibly make a difference."

The dancer smiled, picked up another starfish and gently tossed it beyond the waves, back into the sea.

"I made a difference to that one!" he said.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That was my theme story when I was a foster parent, Christy. I love that story!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear he's been rescued. Thanks for the update. Christy - I love that story too.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Wonderful news !!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I love that story too! It's so powerful.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

That's a beautiful story! I'm so relieved he was adopted!


----------

